

R.I.P. Microsoft Zune. We'll always have the memories... - joomowr
http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/03/15/microsoft-zune-discontinued/

======
rsgoheen
I have a Zune (16gb), my partner has a Zune, and there's one that's the house
Zune. The house Zune was my first one, which I got for free from a guy I know
from Microsoft who was given it as a reward for shipping early. The second
Zune I bought because, well, I liked the Zune and wanted more storage. The 2nd
gen Zune was a good, well designed MP3 player. Too bad it's not worth much for
a product to just an MP3 player any more. The Zune desktop software sucks less
than iTunes (which, let's face it, is a real pain in the ass), and the all-
you-can eat model of the Zune marketplace is better than iTune's $0.99 or
whatever it is now per song. I'm still thinking about getting the HD Zune at
some point because I like having just a straight MP3 player, I'm well invested
in the Zune marketplace at this point, and I am not going to buy a Windows 7
Phone any time soon (not as long as I have my iPhone...)

------
maukdaddy
Never thought I'd see the day when an ew.com link was posted to HN.

------
xutopia
[http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/11/what-kind-of-man-gets-
a-z...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/06/11/what-kind-of-man-gets-a-zune-
tattoo/) This guy must really feel sorry now.

~~~
nostromo
I always loved the logo - it's very clever. In five years nobody will remember
the Zune and he can just say he liked the design. :-)

------
jhamburger
I always hated this thing, I think mostly just because of the name- Something
about it is just so contrived, so "board room" it just pained me to hear it.

~~~
phlyingpenguin
You mean to say that you don't want to SQUIRT songs to your friends with Zune
players!?

~~~
stevenp
That was really the problem with having the Zune. No one ever squirted at me!

------
sankyo
I never saw one in the wild, neither in SF nor Seattle. I think it died
because from the beginning the perception was like getting the Dodge Neon
instead of the Honda Civic. Also with iTunes in the national lexicon, who
wanted to be left out? "Thanks for the iTunes gift card, Grandma. Maybe we can
spend it at the Zune Marketplace."

------
jamesgeck0
That's slightly lame. I saw a model released shortly before everything went
touchscreen (I think?), and it was slick. The lack of a touchscreen was made
up for with clickable directional touchpad thing, and the menus were all fadey
and such.

I guess Windows Phone 7 is effectively Microsoft's new Zune line now.

------
iamgoat
Please, please open the device up before you stop supporting it. When you sync
images to the device they get resized to the native resolution. This means
when you "zoom" in on a photo, it looks like crap. Why even have a zoom
function?

~~~
Tiomaidh
And please give some information to the kind folks at Rockbox.

------
Skroob
Worth seeing this article just for the hilarious line "What a bitch. I deserve
no one."

------
83457
Why did the Zune die?

~~~
kalid
Check out
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/electronics/1264866011/...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/electronics/1264866011/ref=zg_bs_nav)

~~~
recoiledsnake
It's in at #9 ? #9 on Amazon's list isn't bad at all.

~~~
kalid
It's not awful (Zune is holding its own against non-Apple players), but with a
quick back of the envelope calculation I estimate iPods outselling zunes at
least 20:1 (<http://tinyurl.com/47x4rv3>). Nobody wants to be in 9th place :).

